# Transfer question



## Katie and Paul (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, wanted to ask if a natural transfer or medicated transfer is better? Has anyone had a positive on natural? 
Thanks


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Katie and Paul,


I have had 4 x natural transfers, which resulted in 3 positive pregnancies. 
I think it really depends on the recipients cycle. It also means that you are never quite sure when it's going to happen, and, depending on the clinic, the recipient may have to have scans and blood tests every few days. Personally I preferred that to taking drugs though.


E


----------



## Katie and Paul (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for your reply
Xx


----------

